# McCulloch MAC 10-10 // technical data



## Kami (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,

I found this page on google while i was searching for technical data on my old chainsaw.
I got my chainsaw several years ago from my grandpa - and used it about 2 years till the ignition was broken. Cause i didn`t get spareparts i bought a new husquarna. Last year a friend said he had also an "old yellow chainsaw" at home.
My one was a 10-10 PRO (I couldn`t read everything cause it was scratched) - fully yellow with a chain brake. The one of my friend was a 10-10 Automatic with black tank and without chain brake. But it seems if the body of the two saws is similar, so i could change the ignition and so my saw was running again. Cause the air filter of mine was also a little bit damaged i changed the tank and airfilter from the automatik (the filter is different).

HAs anybody technical data for my saw (power / ccm) ?

I couldn`t find anything on the German net - up to now it was also impossible to get spare parts for it in Germany.

Thx in advance for your help

Bye

Kami

PS: Sorry - but i think my english grammar isn`t so good - also my technical terms... I am better in speaking (Mostly after having some alc)


----------



## tomdcoker (Sep 28, 2007)

*McCulloch Mac 10-10// technical data*

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/GasbyManufacturer?OpenView&Start=59&Count=30&Collapse=71#71

Hope this works. If it does go to McCulloch and click on the blue spot by the name and find the saw you have. Tom
P.S. Hey, I am good , just can not spell.


----------



## Kami (Sep 28, 2007)

hi, thx for the link - but mine isn`t there.

the one from my friend is the same than this one:
http://page7.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/g53912516

Bye

Kami


----------



## tomdcoker (Sep 28, 2007)

*McCulloch Mac 10-10// technical data*

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...80ca17b1dfefe20f88256b62001d417f?OpenDocument

This should be it. There are several pages of Mac saws. click on next page at bottom of page. Tom


----------



## Kami (Sep 28, 2007)

thx a lot - i think i was a little bit stupid using your link....i did not looked to the next site.

This is mine: http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ed1d619968136da688256af40002b8f7/e134c94c3ee94a6488256c2e007315a7



but looks now a little bit like the Automatik...

But there is no power on this page... I thought it is about 2 KW , but there is written that you can use 16 to 28" bars (I have a 16") - maybe there is a little bit more power...


Bye

Kami


----------



## tomdcoker (Sep 28, 2007)

*McCulloch Mac 10-10// technical data*

I have a Pro Mac 10-10 S. It is a strong saw. I would guess the H. P. at 3 to 3.5. I do not know how that would convert to K. W. Tom


----------



## Kami (Sep 28, 2007)

ok - i have no idea what the factor is for SAE-HP (I think this is common in the US) - but i think it is nearby the same to the European DIN-HP

1KW is 1,36DIN HP


I think your saw is a little bit stronger than mine cause of the little bit bigger volume of the engine. The body and the tank looks like mine - so i think that McCulloch has built it`s saws with a modular system.

Bye

Kami


----------



## tomdcoker (Sep 28, 2007)

*McCulloch Mac 10-10// technical data*

Your saw is 54 cubic centimeters and mine is 57 cc. I think it would be hard to tell the difference even if you had the saws together and were using them on the same log. You are talking about a 5 percent increase in engine volume. Tom


----------



## tomdcoker (Sep 28, 2007)

*McCulloch Mac 10-10// technical data*

This is a picture of two of my saws, a pro mac 850 with 34" bar and a pro mac 10-10 s with a 20 " bar. Tom


----------



## Al Smith (Sep 29, 2007)

tomdcoker said:


> Your saw is 54 cubic centimeters and mine is 57 cc. I think it would be hard to tell the difference even if you had the saws together and were using them on the same log. You are talking about a 5 percent increase in engine volume. Tom


 You wouldn't think so but I have a pro 10-10 super along with 4 or 5 regular 10-10's of both left and right hand start.

Maybe my super is an odd ball but it will outcut the others by a great margin.


----------



## Kami (Oct 2, 2007)

in a German Board sb said that in his technical data from `77 the 10-10 has 3.56HP

Bye

Kami


----------

